# Taskmgr.exe, Explorer.exe use HIGH CPU



## honest819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi All, Please help me, My Server is running very low, i look in taskmgr - the taskmgr.exe and explorer.exe use 25% - 70% CPU, i don't know why, i use kaspersky for full scan, use anyway i know, but can not.
This is log scan of Hijack this.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:46:11 AM, on 4/27/2011
Platform: Windows 2003 SP2 (WinNT 5.02.3790)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17096)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Servers MP4\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Administration Kit\klserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ismserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Administration Kit\Nagent\klnagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntfrs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Servers MP4\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Servers MP4\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\IT Support\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = res://shdoclc.dll/hardAdmin.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = res://shdoclc.dll/hardAdmin.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Servers MP4\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = grandplacevn.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = grandplacevn.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B2A0B4D7-F413-45A0-871F-44321C2F5775}: NameServer = 192.168.1.250,192.168.1.251
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = grandplacevn.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dimsntfy.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 for Windows Servers MP4\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Lab Administration Server (CSAdminServer) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Administration Kit\klserver.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Lab Network Agent (KLNagent) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Administration Kit\Nagent\klnagent.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (KAV_CS_ADMIN_KIT) (MSSQL$KAV_CS_ADMIN_KIT) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sKAV_CS_ADMIN_KIT (file missing)

Thanks for your support.


----------

